# Lift kits and Long travel kits



## C_Holland

I understand how lift kits work and the purpose for them, but I hear of people using long travel kits and gaining ground clearance from turning up the shocks. What are pros and cons of each? How much "lift" can you get out of a long travel kit? It seems to me that it would be better to have the long travel kit so your bike or SxS would be able to flex more and be more capable, but I am not sure on this.


----------



## Polaris425

The downside to long travel is width. Especially in the woods. If you're looking for lift, or GC then a Lift is what you need. Long travel kits while I'm sure will give you some lift won't be worth it just for that purpose IMO. Long travel is best suited for out west, I.e. Deserts, mountaints, dunes, etc..


----------



## C_Holland

Yeah that's my main concern is width, I guess. I wonder how much wider a long travel kit is compared to say a 6" CATVOS. Is there a medium/mid range travel kit available? I like to mud, but I also like to trail ride and do some technical stuff like rocks and logs and such. I need to find a happy medium somewhere. I just feel that when you get a 4" or more lift kit you basically lose most of the trailability on your atv/utv, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I disagree somewhat, I think if you want to spend the money on a long travel it is well worth the investment. I assume your asking about it for a SxS and I can tell you some of my experience so far with my RZR-S, it has a +5 long travel (meaning each A-Arms is 5" longer than a reular RZR) and Fox Podium Resevoir shocks that provide 12" of travel. Jon is right about the width it is 10" wider than a regular RZR but I can get about 4"-5'' of lift from just adjusting my shocks and still have a super smooth ride and tons of articulation at about 59'' wide, with plenty of room for a 29.5"-31" tire. The difference in adding a 3" Xtreme and say Highlifter springs to a regular RZR which would also give close to 4" is that machine would be maxxed out and stiff as a board, couple that with a narrow track width=tippy in off camber situations especially with the tall mud grips we all run. I clear 29.5's with ease, the width makes the machine very stable when in hairy spots, and I ride with 4-wheelers all the time and haven't come across a spot yet I couldn't make it fit, you've just got to learn how to choose your lines. *And last I think mixxing up the mudding world with a little West Coast/Baja Peninsula flare is kinda cool! * My next investment is going to be a Rigid Industries 20" LED Light Bar, like you see on some of the Trophy Trucks.


----------



## C_Holland

That is what I like to hear. Yes, I am asking more so about SxS's. I was thinking it would not only ride better, but would also perform better on those tricky spots when it get off camber. My main concern in the end will be the width thing and how well the axles/cvs hold up. Everything I hear about lift kits is that you are limited once you go up past 3 inches. Angles get bad, boots get hot, and stiff ride. I could stand to be a little wider if. I didn't have to worry about those things. And hey, who doesn't like to get a little air under the tires every now and then?


----------



## Polaris425

Ah... Ok yeah a little different story for SxS. Especially the RZR-S. Very well designed system that works great for our applications. I guess I'm thinking of extreme aftermarket long travel kits that are made specifically more for dune/desert applications.


----------



## TC Powersports

TX4PLAY said:


> I disagree somewhat, I think if you want to spend the money on a long travel it is well worth the investment. I assume your asking about it for a SxS and I can tell you some of my experience so far with my RZR-S, it has a +5 long travel (meaning each A-Arms is 5" longer than a reular RZR) and Fox Podium Resevoir shocks that provide 12" of travel. Jon is right about the width it is 10" wider than a regular RZR but I can get about 4"-5'' of lift from just adjusting my shocks and still have a super smooth ride and tons of articulation at about 59'' wide, with plenty of room for a 29.5"-31" tire. The difference in adding a 3" Xtreme and say Highlifter springs to a regular RZR which would also give close to 4" is that machine would be maxxed out and stiff as a board, couple that with a narrow track width=tippy in off camber situations especially with the tall mud grips we all run. I clear 29.5's with ease, the width makes the machine very stable when in hairy spots, and I ride with 4-wheelers all the time and haven't come across a spot yet I couldn't make it fit, you've just got to learn how to choose your lines. *And last I think mixxing up the mudding world with a little West Coast/Baja Peninsula flare is kinda cool! *My next investment is going to be a Rigid Industries 20" LED Light Bar, like you see on some of the Trophy Trucks.


 
^ ^ ^ What he said........tRuE sToRy!


We designed a +8 kit for our Ranger and basically now have wide lift kit which kept the degree of our axle angle's less than stock. We do not consider it a Long travel kit because we kept the stock shocks which do not have the travel as aftermarket shocks do. Slap some air shocks on this bad boy and start crawl'in. Here is a pic anyways....

Sitting on 33" boggers....

























And after taking it to Crosby to have some fun...........



















Amazing how dirty these things get after a few beers......lol

Jeremy


----------



## TX4PLAY

That is one Bad Azz Ranger! A friend of mine was just telling me about this Red Ranger he seen at '90 this past Saturday that was soooo awesome with boggers and a bobbed looking tail.....I guess this is it, nice ride fo sho.

By the way Jeremy, y'all are doing some work for a good friend of mine that is kinda on the Down Low until it is complete. Let's just say it's gonna have a lime green frame.


----------



## C_Holland

anyway of knowing how much lift you will get out of long travel kits? I am looking to get an older Rhino because that's what I will be able to afford and want to get a good ride and be able to clear a 30" tire.


----------



## TX4PLAY

There is a guy that I've seen riding in Crosby that has a long-travel on a Rhino with shocks cranked and 31"x11" Outlaws all around. It looks to be about a +5 it doesn't sit much higher than my RZR and close to the same width but I don't know the specs for sure. I'll see what I can find out for you.


----------



## C_Holland

thanks, I appreciate it. The more I know when I get started... the less mistakes I will make. At least that's what I hope, LOL When you are on a tight budget, you have to be as certain as possible on your purchases.


----------



## TX4PLAY

10-4. My Bro-In Law has an early Rhino 660 and it has been a good machine he runs a 3" and 27" tri-claws and does well. But if your considering a long travel I promise it'll be a total different animal.


----------



## C_Holland

thats what I want.... something different but still be able to go where I want to when I get the urge.


----------



## Polaris425

I'd like to ride in that thing! :rockn:


----------



## TC Powersports

TX4PLAY said:


> That is one Bad Azz Ranger! A friend of mine was just telling me about this Red Ranger he seen at '90 this past Saturday that was soooo awesome with boggers and a bobbed looking tail.....I guess this is it, nice ride fo sho.
> 
> By the way Jeremy, y'all are doing some work for a good friend of mine that is kinda on the Down Low until it is complete. Let's just say it's gonna have a lime green frame.


Yes sir that was us. We took the Ranger about 5.5 ft deep but the speaker box started floating up since we didn't have it secured to the cage...., looked pretty retarted....lol

It's screwed down now, ....so next time.......R O O F D E E P ......:rockn:

I know of which you speak in green frame land.......gonna be sicker than the plague.


----------



## gpinjason

TC Powersports said:


> Yes sir that was us. We took the Ranger about 5.5 ft deep but the speaker box started floating up since we didn't have it secured to the cage...., looked pretty retarted....lol
> 
> It's screwed down now, ....so next time.......R O O F D E E P ......:rockn:
> 
> I know of which you speak in green frame land.......gonna be sicker than the plague.


I have yet to see ya'll out at Crosby, but I did notice all of your signs out there the last time I was out! Do you park at Outlaw's or Mel's?


----------



## TC Powersports

gpinjason said:


> I have yet to see ya'll out at Crosby, but I did notice all of your signs out there the last time I was out! Do you park at Outlaw's or Mel's?


We usually park at Mels. Pretty sure in a couple of weeks were bringing the Travel trailer down there and will make a weekend of it. I'll post up when we do head over there so we can get together as a group and tear Stuff up.

We hope to have another giant Ranger out there as well when we go next. A pearl white one.


----------



## duramaxlover

thats a good lookin ranger


----------



## TC Powersports

duramaxlover said:


> thats a good lookin ranger


Thanks! More of those to come.


----------

